# Sale on Apple website today only



## Hurling Fan (26 Nov 2010)

Apple.ie are doing reductions today (the day after thanksgiving).  I'm looking at ipod touch its down from 299 to 268.  Free engraving thrown in too.


----------



## suemoo1 (26 Nov 2010)

Yes.. seen that a good deal.. also Hmv are doing the 229 ipod touch with free speaker/doc and 20hmv voucher which i may get for my daughter.. at least there is something free thrown in.. are apple doing free delivery? or is it just the ipods and down in price?


----------



## Hurling Fan (26 Nov 2010)

Looks like if you spend over €121 you'll get free postage for addresses within the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Fatphrog (26 Nov 2010)

€41 off an iPad.


----------



## lou2 (26 Nov 2010)

I got free postage on an item worth 24 euro. It's free post for today only.


----------

